# Postfix virtual mailbox permission denied

## kafmil

I have just setup postfix and I can get it to send email to my gmail account via telnet, however when I try to send mail to a local account it fails to create the local mailbox. I increased to verbose logging and saw this error:

```
warning: table virtual_mailbox_maps: lookup webmaster@<mydomainname>.com: Permission denied
```

but I can run this with no permission problems, which is the query in the file mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf

```
mysql --user=postfix --password=mydbpassword --database=postfix --host=localhost -e 'SELECT maildir FROM mailbox WHERE username="webmaster@<mydomainname>.com" and active = 1;'
```

The result from the query in mysql_virtual_alias_domain_mailbox_maps.cf also runs but returns 0 results which is correct. I believe postfix should throw a virtual_mail_box = proxy:path_to_file Permission denied error if file permissions were a problem, also the files and folder are owned by postfix with 770 permissions. 

If postfix can't get the name of the maildir it can't create it, I just can't find any info out there on why? There must be someone out there with the same issue, I just need to find the right post! Anyone have any clues? 

TIA

----------

## kafmil

I started this series of posts here, and finished it off there to http://sourceforge.net/projects/postfixadmin/forums/forum/676076/topic/5331616

----------

